# Help with insurance



## cleaningfreak (Sep 3, 2011)

Hey DW members, im seeking a bit of help ! Urgent ! 
Im looking to buy a vehicle which will b a CAR and im gonna do up to 10k miles per yer but this could b less because im thinking to buy a van as well , but the problem is, that i cant get insurance to cover my car. At the moment i dont have a car, im foreigner , i have 9y of driving experience i do have uk license for pas 3+ years, but i changed my EU license to uk, so actually i have 9 years of driving experience, im living in uk for 6,5+ years, i used to drive a car from my country so i didnt needed to buy insurance from UK company , past 2,5 years i was on my company insurance ( i dont know which one  but i gonna find out ) but problem is... i called to Adrian Flux to find out for insurance prices and just for curiosity i told that im gonna buy vw bora v5 ( cost 950 £ ), gonna do 4k per year , no modification , nothing, will b alarm which will b buy uk insurance standarts (cat 1? ) so, i got quotation for over 4k pound, nearly 5k, which included 15% dw member discount ( i assumed this, because i told about discount scheme which Adrian Flux provided for DW members) ... and other insurances gives me similar prices even for less powerful cars , for 1.1 saxo i got 3k pound. !!!!!! Anyone could help me ? I asked women to give me the reason why , and she could say only " your post code is high " but im living in this are for 3 years and i have seen only 8 crashes which 4 involved in winter on a13 near lakeside in essex  ... im desperate to get car , because whether is getting bad and i cant drive my push bike anymore . Any ideas ? maybe i could try to sue them to FSA, ombudsman or similar gov. **** for ridiculous amount of many for car insurance ? 
p.s i dont have any no claim bonuses, but the things is, that my mate, who lives in NI (northern ireland) he insured hes audi a6 1.9tdi for 2k and he was 29 y/o .. but prices in NI is much much higher... im so confused and so grumpy that i dont know what to do :wall:. No i dont want to go back to my home country !  
p.p.s to insure van, i got price for under 3k !!! VAn not a stupid car.
Thank You !


----------

